# Fly mask. How to keep it on?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

With a horse like mine, surgically embedding is the only way. His and his pasturemates.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

My horse wears a fly mask when we ride and I use SWAT at home around his eyes for fly repelling...
He also has a blaze and I have no issue of sunburn as his skin is _not _pink even under the blaze area..
Only place I do have issue is the back of his muzzle/jaw and I just apply some sunscreen on that area if needed.
So...when riding I put on the fly mask then his bridle to hold the mask on securely.
My mask doesn't have the extra length nose extension either...western headstall.

Can you put on the fly mask and thread his halter headstall through a loop or cut slits to slip it through?
I would not normally leave a halter on my horse during turnout but if desperate...:-|
_Leather halter only_ and _not_ a heavy duty halter but a cheap one that will easily break should he get caught on anything he is released..
Not sure though how that would work with that nose piece so long ...:think:
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Mandirp (Aug 13, 2016)

Can you elaborate? I've never heard on this.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I hope you mean horselovinguy's reply and not mine as I was totally joking!


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I put a halter over it. (turnout halter) I have the exact same mask for the exact same reason and my horse gets it off just like yours. There is a little opening in the top of the mask and you can run twine or something through it and tie it to the halter. It might sound ******* but it works.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Me...? Or waresbear?
Elaborate?

Ok...if me...

So...SWAT is a creamy fly repellent so easy to apply and it stays put in your hand and where you put it on any part of the body.
You can also pour/spray some fly repellent into your hand and just rub it on your horses face to repel flies and give some relief.
I can actually _carefully_ go right over my horses eye area with my hand...making sure his eye is fully closed and making a cupping action as it actually slides across the eye so it not get "in" the eye but just all around the area.
Sunscreen is sunscreen, same used on humans. I use SPF 50+ on my horses jaw {me too actually} so good protection.
I apply sunscreen every other day at least. 
Most times applied every day as some just wears off and protection is not forever either...same as on human skin.

As for the fly mask...
Look at your picture...now mark with a marker 2 spots where you can slit and thread the strap that goes over the head through the mask to secure it...buckle the halter now in place.
I don't know how it will work though with a noseband over that extended nose flap...could be "interesting".
That's it...trial and error.

Me, I would try fly repellent applied and sunscreen first as I really do not like halters left on during turnout. 

If waresbear was your comment to... :shrug:
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I use this one on my hard to keep on horse. He CAN get it off but for some reason he doesn't care about it.
https://s7d5.scene7.com/is/image/PetsUnited/TE014792_01?wid=500&hei=500


----------



## Mandirp (Aug 13, 2016)

I was referring to yours lol! You never know... horse people do go to extremes to care for their horses! I even googled it. I found this so I thought you were talking about this brand of masks ****!!!


----------



## Mandirp (Aug 13, 2016)

Horselovinguys you posts were very helpful. Thank you! I was asking Warebear. I was tripping out over her/his post. Lol


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Some horses won't tolerate all that coverage on their face. 

One of my horses always found a way to get a mask off, like the OP posted. If I put a regular fly mask on him, he left it alone. I ended up slathering his lower nose with diaper rash cream that was 40% zinc oxide. 

He did not have pink skin --- he was a liver chestnut. Developing Equine Metabolic Syndrome compromised his immune system to where he became photosensitive on his face and his chest.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I use the Cashel Quiet Ride fly mask (the one with the long nose and ears) on one of my horses who has pink skin on her face but disliked the heavier Cashel fly masks (that the others wear and never get off) and would rub them off. The Quiet Ride is really light and she's never got it off at all
I would also use some sunscreen as a Plan B


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Honestly, the only fly masks I've every had problems with are the ones with only one Velcro strap under the cheek so all of mine have the double straps. (One strap on top of the other) or fly masks that are too big for the head.

The "Super Mask" brand has the double Velcro on it and I did get a Cashel like yours last year except that I got the one with the nose flap for Stanley's pink nose. 

In reality, it works somewhat (and he never gets it off) but Cashel has a bit of a sizing problem. Because of the reviews, I ordered an Arab size for his average sized Quarter horse head. The head portion fits perfectly but the nose flap is at least 1" shorter than shown in the pictures. You may have a fit problem. This year, I've also noticed that it's developing small holes in the fabric up by the ears. I like the softer material of the Cashel but will probably try a different brand next time.

Good thing fly masks are fairly inexpensive! There is a mare in our pasture with a one strap mask and you find it laying in the dirt every day!!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Neither of my horses will tolerate the masks that cover their ears. They will rub against anything and everything to get them off. Same with the long nose pieces. I've had to settle with just keeping the flies out of their eyes and using SWAT and/or fly spray for the rest of their faces. As for applying any insect repellant on their faces - I have a sponge for that.


----------

